# Vermillion Rivers ~ Various



## Zodiac (29/12/13)

Hi guys, here's my take on the Vermillion Rivers Kentucky Premium Blend range of e-liquids :

The Kentucky Premium Blend range of e-liquids from Vermillion Rivers is their range of naturally extracted tobacco's. I have tried four of them, KY4 (their take on RY4), Kentucky Premium Blend, Kentucky Honeywood and Kentucky Maplewood.

Nic Strength : 10mg

Ratio : 40-50vg and 50-60pg

The juice is quite thin, and i have had a couple of hits where tiny drops of juice would spit into my mouth (which i haven't had in ages) , other than that it wicks well, doesn't gunk up the coils and vapor production is descent. Tested them mostly on an Evod :

KY4 : Flavour profile : Tobacco, Caramel, Vanilla

This is the very first one i tried as i am a huge fan of RY4's. I taste nuttiness, ALOT of it, lol. The tobacco is there, but to me its hidden beneath the nuttiness, and i hardly taste any vanilla. I must say that they do describe the tobacco as a nutty tobacco, but i think because i haven't had any nutty vapes in a while, it really stood out for me, but after a few minutes, the nuttiness toned down, as my palette was getting used to it, and i could taste the excellent, smooth tobacco that was hidden in there. To me, its one of those that i sit on the fence with whether i would buy again or not, but its a good, high quality juice. If you enjoy a nutty tobacco, you will probably love this juice. 

Kentucky Premium Blend : Flavour profile : Tobacco, Caramel :

This e-liquid is how KY4 starts its life, Kentucky Premium Blend, which is only tobacco and hints of caramel, but they add extras to it to make KY4. This is a much more subtle version of KY4, its less sweet, which makes the tobacco stand out so much more. Strangely, the nuttiness is much less apparent here too (unless its my palette that got used to it). The tobacco and caramel (much less caramel than KY4) fuse in harmony, and its a 50/50 blend with the tobacco and caramel. This is where i can taste the high quality, smooth tobacco, really, really good!! The best i can do to describe this tobacco, is if you compare a Marlboro to a Stuyvesant, the Marlboro is just so much smoother. Excellent e-liquid.

Kentucky Maplewood : Flavour profile : tobacco, Maple

This is exactly the same as the Kentucky Premium Blend, except, the caramel has been replaced with Maple syrup. Its just as good, if not better !! Really enjoyable. Excellent juice

Kentucky Honeywood : flavour profile : tobacco, honey :

Again, this is exactly the same as the original KPB, except honey instead of caramel. I left this one to try for last, as i love keeping the best for last. I love honey, and sweet things, however, this one disappointed me. The genuine honey taste is there, but something tastes as if its off/over ripe, spoiling the overall taste for me. Don't get me wrong, its still a good, high quality juice, but for me, if theres something small that's not quite right, it spoils the whole experience.

The throat hit for a 10mg juice is a tad bit below average, although its nice and smooth. I usually vape 12mg's, but most 9mg's satisfy me. If i'd known, i would have ordered 15mg, would have felt like 12 i suppose. These aren't in your face flavour juices, which makes them excellent all day vapes. 

Hope this review was informative to you guys, my first juice review

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Rowan Francis (29/12/13)

did you get these locally or did you import them yourself ??


----------



## Zodiac (30/12/13)

Hi Rowan, Its not a local product, from USA


----------



## Andre (30/12/13)

Thanks Zodiac. Great reviews. Have been looking at Vermillion Rivers for some time as their juices are quite readily available. I like my tobaccos on the dry/earthy side (like HHV's Huntsman) and suspect these will be too sweet for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zodiac (30/12/13)

Matthee said:


> Thanks Zodiac. Great reviews. Have been looking at Vermillion Rivers for some time as their juices are quite readily available. I like my tobaccos on the dry/earthy side (like HHV's Huntsman) and suspect these will be too sweet for me.


Thanks Mathee, the KY4 will definitely be too sweet for you, however, the KPB is much more mellow. The tobacco is more nutty and woodsy. After vaping these, i went back to Heavenly Tobacco, and all of a sudden, this didn't seem sweet anymore (which it is), maybe shows how sweet the Vermillion actually is.


----------



## Andre (30/12/13)

Zodiac said:


> Thanks Mathee, the KY4 will definitely be too sweet for you, however, the KPB is much more mellow. The tobacco is more nutty and woodsy. After vaping these, i went back to Heavenly Tobacco, and all of a sudden, this didn't seem sweet anymore (which it is), maybe shows how sweet the Vermillion actually is.


Good to know, thanks Zodiac. HHV's Heavenly Tobacco is way too sweet for me, cannot vape it at all. So, seems you have confirmed that the Vermillion River juices you have reviewed, will not fit my taste profile - thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (30/12/13)

well done zodiac nice review and spot on.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Zodiac (30/12/13)

Thanks CVS  and glad that i could be of assistance Matthee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (31/12/13)

@Zodiac, that was an excellent review! Thanks!
Loved the way you described each of the juices - easy to understand and follow. 
Looking forward to more reviews from you

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zodiac (31/12/13)

Silver1 said:


> @Zodiac, that was an excellent review! Thanks!
> Loved the way you described each of the juices - easy to understand and follow.
> Looking forward to more reviews from you


Thanks so much Silver1, thats my first review ever  Theres plenty more juices on the way, but i suspect that @CVS is looking forward to sound those reviews


----------



## Silver (1/1/14)

I am always keen to try new juices, so if you guys have any to sell, let me know.


----------



## Zodiac (2/1/14)

Silver1 said:


> I am always keen to try new juices, so if you guys have any to sell, let me know.


This was quite a small order Silver1, but will keep you in mind next time. In the mean time, CVS will be in contact with you shortly...

Reactions: Like 2


----------

